# How Do You Stay Motivated to Save?



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

I think maintaining motivation is key to successful saving. My motivation mainly comes from:

*1. Net Worth Statements*
I know that the more money I save monthly the better my net worth statement will look when I update it bi-monthly. This motivates me to skip the latee and make coffee at home, pardon the overused "Bachism".

*2. My Blog*
Reporting publicly and having an online following is very motivating.

*3. Gathering Money to Invest*
I like buying, owning, and following stocks. I enjoy having the money available to do so.

How do you stay motivated to save money day to day?


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

For me its definitely net worth statements. Nothing beats seeing your goals coming closer and knowing that you are making it happen.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

MG, this must go hand in hand with your post today!

My reasons are similar to yours,

1. The public net worth statement makes my purchases/spending accountable.

2. My ultimate goal is financial independence/freedom and investing the savings is one sure way to get there. The bigger the savings, the more I can invest!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

We are at a stage now where a bad year in the market can wipe out 2 or 3 years of savings, so net worth statements now are more a de-motivator for saving for us in a bad market 

I find that it is only initially that you need motivation to save but once you pick up the habit, it is very easy to keep it going. We had resolved to live on one income and bank the other and after successfully keeping at it for a few years, it is now second nature and we just keep at it without much effort.


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> We are at a stage now where a bad year in the market can wipe out 2 or 3 years of savings, so net worth statements now are more a de-motivator for saving for us in a bad market


I guess it helps that I only started tracking net worth 3 months ago


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> We are at a stage now where a bad year in the market can wipe out 2 or 3 years of savings, so net worth statements now are more a de-motivator for saving for us in a bad market


I've noticed this trend as well but I try to not let it bother me and look to the long term instead. Even in a down market the savings are fuel for the fire. If you forget the idea that you can time the market, savings (and maybe prudent leverage) have to be there in order to provide the growth. 

Most of us have a little extra money most of the time versus a lot of extra money some of the time.


----------



## promod (Apr 6, 2009)

Having goals and systems really motivates. 

We like having a certain amount in the bank (even though it doesn't earn much interest). When we're below, we're more thrifty.

We've got unexpected repairs to our basement next week and are saving towards that "investment".

Using a pay-yourself-first system helps: the money automatically gets invested before you're tempted to spend it.


----------



## Tim (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to agree with Promod, goals are key to keep me moving along. Otherwise I would just drift around without getting much done. On the other side, you have to keep the goals somewhat flexible, because sometimes garage door openers just break.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it fair to say that our (wife & I) motivation for our financial actions and savings comes from each other. We are accountable to each other for most spending decisions.

I track income/expense, and it's motivating to find ways to reduce the spending and increase the gap between expense and income. I don't believe completely in thrift for the sake of thrift however - there is one life to live, and the goal should never be to accumulate wealth for the sake of wealth. Wealth needs to have a purpose in your life. I've not quite defined that purpose in my own life, but I'm thinking about it.

I'm probably motivated also by the fact that I grew up poor, and wish not to return to that way of life. Money can't buy happiness, but it's better having a couple of coins to rub together and not wondering where the next meal for your kids might come from.


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

"Having money's not everything; not having it is" Kanye West


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a very stress-inducing system that works pretty well for me ;-). I have my monthly savings automatically transferred into my ING account, which leaves me with very little wiggle room left in my regular account to pay all my monthly bills and do my RRSP contributions. If I overspend even a little bit, I would be forced to transfer money back out of the ING account to cover the extra. Just the fact that I would have to figure out this amount, and go online to do the transfer, and see that my savings would be diminished, is enough to keep me in line.


----------



## Penelope Pince (Apr 7, 2009)

My sister and I have a joint bank account - we've been sharing money since high school - and we just enjoy watching our savings account balance increase each month. That in itself is enough of a motivator.

We also fear debt, having watched both our stepfather and biological father spend their way into huge debts, so that's something we have always known to avoid like the plague. We also want to be financially free as early as possible so that we can spend our lives doing what we enjoy, pursuing our hobbies and interests, so we don't look at saving, or refraining from spending, as a chore but as a means to an end.


----------



## Cammac46 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Save more now....To get more later*

That's kind of my motto to get ahead and to get more of what I want...even though it may be later than some would choose.  I don't ever run out and buy the current high tech gadget, toy or eat out needlessly as many people do. 
A few examples of huge motivators that keep me doing the same thing over and over are outlined below:
1- Yes, I wanted a 52' big screen TV for a couple years and knowing how prices go on that sort of thing I waited about 2 years beyond that first temptation to get it done, well..rather than paying $3,995 for it, I ended up buying it on sale($600 off)for $1588....I also used my MC to pay for it to simply get an additional one year warranty free of charge(I have never had to deal with that additional free one year warranty offered by MC but I am sure it must be legit or it would not be in MC terms of agreement). The warrnaty extension of one year is a MC feature few people know about or use so I share it here with fellow members.

2- Camping, yes...we love camping however that has taken us into bear country andit was time to upgrade to a travel trailer....no, not a 20 or 30 thousand dollar unit with all the bells and whistles...it was a 1978 Boler fiberglass unit with a 100W solar panel that includes running water(hot too), shower, stereo...it's all we need and it's all we want! We got this 70's retro unit 3 years ago for $4,400 cash and we love it! It pulls great with my 4.8 GM...no need for a diesel truck as the Boler only weighs about 2900 pounds.

3-Oh, the truck mentioned in 2 above, yes...it's a 2008, SL model with 4wd. Of course I was looking for a used truck....however simple math told me that interest on a used truck would almost make the cost of a used truck as much as the cost of my new wheels. So I did it...bought new with $0 down...payments are $444.88 for 6 years and it sounds like Canada will back the warranty should GM disappear. Also, the truck is used for work and is tax deductable.

4-The above 3 mentioned savings have allowed me to contribute $6,000 in RRSP's for our future......It all motivates me!!!!


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

My wife and I have OSD. We're hoarders I think...


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

- Calculating monthly networth statement
- Reading personal financing books
- Daydreaming about things I can enjoy after meeting certain goals.
- Participating in this board


----------



## Thriftysista (Apr 6, 2009)

I think having a healthy amount of fear for the "what if" scenario keeps me motivated. When they say you can go from homeowner to homeless in 4 mths or less…that's motivation for me to spend wisely and bank as much as I can.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2009)

Having had to utilize the 'emergency fund' several times over the years keeps me motivated to save. I agree that the "what if scenario" is a huge motivator for me. Setting goals and targets for saving helps to keep me on track.


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

I track my net worth, and set short and long term targets. The short term targets really help me stay in track, as I know almost right away if I'm starting to fall short, and I can then choose to accept that, or make changes to meet it.


----------



## ShowMeTheMoney (Apr 12, 2009)

*freedom from debt*

Whatever I can save goes to pay off my mortgage, my only debt. Bringing that down to zero is my motivation.


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 10, 2009)

From reading everyone's comments I think the ultimate goal is financial freedom - we're saving now for the future - whatever that may be. We all have our dreams about what we want to be doing in 5 years, 10 years, whatever so everytime we update our finances and see our savings grow it puts a smile on our faces and brings us one step closer to the realization of that dream. 
I would have to say we are all good at delaying our gratification! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

It's just the way I'm wired ... todays example ... I boat in the 1000 Islands and after browsing the web and a few emails, I can get a slip at x for $100/ft ($2000), y for $48/ft ($960) ... or ... I can keep the boat on the trailer at z and launch and retrieve myself for $350 for the season which I'll do as z meets my requirements ... easy access to the water. So there would be my answer ... I have a philosophy that I'm thinking leans towards the utilitarian ... plus, if the boat's kept on the trailer, it'll stay cleaner, and sell for more when I'm done with it  So, saving money is not the goal but is the result.

Having said all that, my wife has often commented on my ability to look into things and do well, including investing and trading, and my response to that is ... yeah, and what that says is the one thing I do overlook is gonna be a whopper ... so, something to look forward to


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I never got serious about saving money until about a year ago.I have a nice boat ,cottage, nice cars and houses but seriously never got much into CASH/Mutual funds and stocks until 2010.
I bought Quicken software and set a budget and goals.Now I have amounts taken each month for our RSP and invest a fixed amount into my dividend stocks each month.We also saved for the Kid's RESP and also have savings accounts for them since they were babies .


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

In my case, my priority #1 is invest to reach financial independance by 2020. I want a house by 2015. I don't need a big house. Something small in the country side in Quebec where taxes are low because there is less service than in bigger centers. Like several on this forum, I would like to be in a position where all I need to do to make money is to manage my investment. I certainly don't want to work until 65. I want to retire well before.

I know a few people who don't have goals (that's the way I was until recently). They live day by day, just spending away their money on trips, expensive clothes, etc. Without goals, I find it almost impossible to save. I love spending, though. 

P.S. I have a problem with "saving". I prefer "investing". Saving for me means to put your money in a bank saving account, and let it there. I think saving is a term used by Poor Dad. Rich Dad says: "Invest!".


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to be honest, my spouse and I have always been more of spenders than savers, that's just our personality. However, we are 'smart' in our savings (don't spend more than we need to), and our biggest thing, is to make it automatic. We also have a portion out of pay going into savings, then we will invest it. We also have been focusing on our mortgage, so by putting large amounts on our mortgage, we consider that savings (even though I've had less in the bank because of it)

We did have to stop for a while when we both weren't working, so it's taking some discipline to start up our RRSPs again.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

No Shame on being a spender.I think as long as you find a good balance to enjoy life , pay your bills and have a little something stashed away for rainy days and retirements is ok.Some people chose to stash all their money and miss out on living ,I can't do that.
My husband and I struggled the first 6-7 years of our relationship as we started from nothing and had low paying jobs but we use to save about 5-10% of our net pay every month .My husband also never spent any of his change even today with the loonies and Toonies , I don't know how many times we rolled change back then to buy groceries or pay the car insurance. We are long past these days but we have a daughter who is working for minimum wage and will start school in September , we have taught her to save as well.She has her first credit card and when her bill comes in she pays it the same day.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

moneygardener said:


> How do you stay motivated to save money day to day?


1. Fear of losing ..
of what is left of my company pension, where I worked for 25 years. 
2. Buying $8 bottles of wine instead of $250 bottles.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I have to be honest, my spouse and I have always been more of spenders than savers, that's just our personality.


Tsk! Tsk!..I guess I don't have to preach frugality to the converted.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I do not save, we spend our money as it comes in, there will be no cash in the bank when we die, the money flow from Pensions will stop.

No Kids to put through College, no need for RESP's as there probably will be No Grand Kids(with which I have no problem), why should we save.??

We can't get fired, every month the cheques go in the bank.

My Brother still saves, a lot, several millions in the Bank, but He still saves, habits are hard to break.

We are both close to 70.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

caverman, I have quit drinking wine, I am pi$$ed off with the gouging at the LCBO, in less than a month I have lost ten pounds just by switching to Perrier.

I appreciate wines, I have had a good wine cellar, but until we go South ,No Booze of any kind.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Saving just seems to be in our DNA... but on my end, whether you call in financial independance or early retirement, this is really the goal that motivates above all others.

The ability to leave the rat race at a time of my own choosing sometime in my mid-40's is actually within reach if I keep up my savings rate.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

How much wine are you drinking carve?I hear so much about your $8 bottles of wine , I am concerned for your health.I do not drink at all ,I am a water and green tea girl.Although I need my two cups of coffee when i get up in the morning.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> Tsk! Tsk!..I guess I don't have to preach frugality to the converted.


I've always been up front, I'm frugal where I want to be and when I need to be, but do spend on things that I enjoy. 

Though you jest (sort of) with the wine with me. I look back at all your posts, and I could venture to say you have spent more on your $8 bottles of wine, than I have on my $250 bottle. I have had one bottle in probably 2-3 years. You avg, I'm guess 1/week (I didn't even factor the 3 from this weekend) = $8X52 = $416x2 = $932 in 2 years vs my $250. Now who's frugal 

To the rest of the thread, I think even though I am can be a spender, my motivation is financial security, and my kids. We do have our child in private school, and there is a LOT of money there. We are probably the most modest in our house, and spending (they don't see us with the wine). We are trying to make sure they have a stable future, and we cut down on our spending in most areas to balance off the extra costs we have spent on raising kids.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> caverman, I have quit drinking wine, I am pi$$ed off with the gouging at the LCBO, in less than a month I have lost ten pounds just by *switching to Perrier*.


Well at least you are heading in the right direction. 
Still perrier water is a fancy smanchy water..so people that drink that
shouldn't complain about the price of gas..there is a huge difference
in the production between crude oil -> gasoline and water pumped out
of the ground..but the profit margin is even better on the water.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I've always been up front, I'm frugal where I want to be and when I need to be, but do spend on things that I enjoy.
> 
> Though you jest (sort of) with the wine with me. I look back at all your posts, and I could venture to say you have spent more on your $8 bottles of wine, than I have on my $250 bottle. I have had one bottle in probably 2-3 years. *You avg, I'm guess 1/week (I didn't even factor the 3 from this weekend) = $8X52 = $416x2 = $932 in 2 years vs my $250. *Now who's frugal


Whoa!!!!!..that much??????
I guess I'm trying to forget the "pain". 
Well, I'll have to find even cheaper wine..but not at the LCBO..they are
ripoff artists!



> To the rest of the thread, I think even though I am can be a spender, my motivation is financial security, and my kids. We do have our child in private school, and there is a LOT of money there. We are probably the most modest in our house, and spending (they don't see us with the wine). We are trying to make sure they have a stable future, and we cut down on our spending in most areas to balance off the extra costs we have spent on raising kids.


Well I'm glad that you mentioned that..at least that puts you on the
bright side AFAIC.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> Saving just seems to be in our DNA... but on my end, whether you call in financial independance or early retirement, this is really the goal that motivates above all others.
> 
> The ability to leave the rat race at a time of my own choosing sometime in my mid-40's is actually within reach if I keep up my savings rate.


Damn rat race. I don't understand people who, after winning $40 millions, still go back to the factory or restaurant to work. I'm 46, and I won't be able to go work for a paycheck for so many more years. I chose to work from 6PM to 2AM because these are much less busy hours. I'm about to explode.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> How much wine are you drinking carve?I hear so much about your $8 bottles of wine , I am concerned for your health.I do not drink at all ,I am a water and green tea girl.Although I need my two cups of coffee when i get up in the morning.


I drink "enough" and single malt scotch (occasionally) and nice beers too...but before you
slap me on the side of my head for my spendthrift habits when it comes
to alcohol..I AM considered DISABLED....but instead of diamonds, I invest
in liquor, because it gives you a nice buzz and helps me to forget what
bad choices I have made in life...next time, no Mr. Nice Guy for me..
I will embezzle/cheat with the best of them...but thats in my next life!

BTW..I hope your Easter dinner went well..I was thinking about that
as I sat down to a frozen pizza...no I didn't want to make my own
pizza on a religious holiday,as it defeats my sense of frugality...
and it also goes against my religion.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Making your own wine is really easy. My dad does it.

I'd like to make my own bear but don't have the space in my small apartment.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> I'd like to make my own bear but don't have the space in my small apartment.


Yes, indeed!
I believe they take up a lot of space.
And dangerous, too, esp. if you have small kids


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> Well I'm glad that you mentioned that..at least that puts you on the
> bright side AFAIC.


AFAIC? Not sure what that means? As Fast As I can?



Sherlock said:


> Making your own wine is really easy. My dad does it.
> 
> I'd like to make my own bear but don't have the space in my small apartment.


Bleh... after some really bad batches of homemade wine, I would rather drink water, it's cheaper, and less likely to make me blind or burn off my tastebuds...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carver dinner went well , if you lived closer I would Invite you.We had leftovers today ,going to take a break from turkey tomorrow but Wednesday I will make homepage soup.
Don't drink because of the bad choices ,any day above ground is a good one so drink to better things


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> Making your own wine is really easy. My dad does it.
> 
> I'd like to *make my own bear *but don't have the space in my small apartment.


Not a good idea..bear cubs grow up to eat you.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> *AFAIC*? Not sure what that means? As Fast As I can?



Jeez Ladies..<as andrewf would scold me>...for the umpteeth time..
AFAIC = As Far As I'm Concerned
AFAIK = As Far As I Know

WTF? ..well I'll leave that one to your own imagination



> Bleh... after some really bad batches of homemade wine, I would rather drink water, it's cheaper, and less likely to make me blind or burn off my tastebuds...


Now there's a "frugal" ..suggestion..bottled water is not cheap, neither is
Perrier for the refined tastebuds..for those.. that USED to drink $250 bottles
of wine but now only drink it once a year..because of personal conviction..
or concience. 

Blind?..naw!..only if you drink shoepolish, rubbing alcohol (that's nasty stuff!),
antifreeze (ethyelene glycol), windshield washer fluid..stuff you ain't
supposed to!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Carver dinner went well , *if you lived closer I would Invite you.*We had leftovers today ,going to take a break from turkey tomorrow but Wednesday I will make homepage soup.
> Don't drink because of the bad choices ,any day above ground is a good one so drink to better things


Marina..thank yew very much for that sentiment. Contrary to my online
identity, I AM a nice person really. I help to rescue cats too. 
I just like to try out my "bad boy image", because I heard that women are
often attracted to "Bad boys"..why is that???

..and I only drink in moderation, and NEVER before I'm driving..because I'm
partially disabled. but still able to drive safely and responsibly. Hand controls
(at least the brake) may be in order for me in the future.

"bad boys, bad boys,
whatcha gonna do when they come for you"


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

I like a second point - My blog. It´s really motivating for me. On the other hand, the right personal goals are the next important point for everyone.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> AFAIC = As Far As I'm Concerned
> AFAIK = As Far As I Know
> 
> WTF? ..well I'll leave that one to your own imagination


AFAIR = As Far as I Recall
IIRC = If I Recall Correctly
IOW = In Other Words
WTF = Mr. Caver already covered
WTFK = Who T F Knows


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

Taxsaver said:


> I know a few people who don't have goals (that's the way I was until recently). They live day by day, just spending away their money on trips, expensive clothes, etc. Without goals, I find it almost impossible to save. I love spending, though.


But what if the trip IS the goal? For me being frugal generally is partly motivated by the ability to save/invest and STILL afford the trips.


----------



## donaldhumiston (Apr 26, 2011)

Just the thought of my family and their needs and future, that is more than enough motivation for me to save and not overspend. I know it may sound so old-wives tale that it is best to save for a rainy day. But in the time it happens, it does make sense.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> Whoa!!!!!..that much??????
> I guess I'm trying to forget the "pain".
> Well, I'll have to find even cheaper wine..but not at the LCBO..they are
> ripoff artists!
> ...


Make your own wine. I've been doing it for about 32 years now. (Wait a minute, that puts me starting at age 17, how did that work?) Start up capital costs are about $100 - $150 if you buy everything new. Likely could score the equipment via Kijiji for almost free.

Start with the double batches at Costco, about $72 plus taxes for 60 bottles. If you like this product well enough, no need to do anything else. If you want a better product, check out kits in a winemaker's specialty store, or start with grapes or other raw ingredients.

My best batches were raspberry from wild berries. I've made this recipe about 5 times in my life and three of those times hold positions 1,2, and 3 in the best wine I have ever made. The dollar cost is great, but the time cost of an hour's picking per bottle, and the mosquito cost of about 200 bites/hour (thus per bottle) negatively affects the economics. Now if I had a child under my control ... Last year was probably the best raspberry season my lifetime, but I was otherwise occupied. Sigh.

hboy43


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> Now there's a "frugal" ..suggestion..bottled water is not cheap, neither is
> Perrier for the refined tastebuds..for those.. that USED to drink $250 bottles
> of wine but now only drink it once a year..because of personal conviction..
> or concience.
> ...



Carve, you're making assumptions... AGAIN, but I will let that go because at your age, all you have is the paradigm that you live in, and it would be difficult to change.  I still have some of the expensive wine, but it's for some specific occasions. I don't drink very often because I actually have little desire... or more accurately, my recovery is not like it used to be, and with two young kids at home, it makes the day off not very pleasant for any one.

Well, I felt like I was going to go blind after that a few awful home brews. That could be because I scrunching my face and eyes so much.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

hboy43 said:


> Make your own wine. I've been doing it for about 32 years now. My best batches were raspberry from wild berries. I've made this recipe about 5 times in my life and three of those times hold positions 1,2, and 3 in the best wine I have ever made. The dollar cost is great, but the time cost of an hour's picking per bottle, and the mosquito cost of about 200 bites/hour (thus per bottle) negatively affects the economics. Now if I had a child under my control ... Last year was probably the best raspberry season my lifetime, but I was otherwise occupied. Sigh.
> 
> hboy43


Well, I've been thinking about trying my hand at it again, after the disaster
at the Wine Exchange. I'm not into picking fruit because of my disabilty
(I used to be out at the strawberry & raspberry commercial growers patches),
but I like my fruit with yogurt not in a wine. I've tastes some fruit wines,
but most are very sweet and do nothing for me...I like to swig back those
nice lieb-frau- milks...well like they are the mothers milk of heaven!
Those Chermans have certainly perfected the white wine IMO. As far
as reds..well, I tend to vacillate between brand x, brand y or this latest
stuff from The Terminators former governor's colony...home of the porn stars
and such. 

However, before I go spending $200 or more of me pension money that'
the succubus leaves me each month, I want to investigate whether I have
the ideal conditions in my house ..to ensure it doesn't turn out to be
swill..that I couldn't drink the last time I made wine at home..
which was in the 70s..probably before most of you were born.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Carve, you're making assumptions... AGAIN, but I will let that go because at your age, all you have is the paradigm that you live in, and it would be difficult to change.


I yam what I yam..dearie..can a leopard change his shorts?



> I still have some of the expensive wine, but it's for some specific occasions. I don't drink very often because I actually have little desire... or more accurately, my recovery is not like it used to be, and with two young kids at home, it makes the day off not very pleasant for any one.


Well, life is short as they say.send the kiddies to Grandma's house for a day
and tie one on...and try to buy something between $15 and $250 and actually
enjoy the entire bottle this time and not take a sip, pour it back and put it
away in dark corner for another day. Wine is supposed to be enjoyed,
and there are different approaches to being frugal with it too. 



> Well, I felt like I was going to go blind after that a few awful home brews. That could be because I scrunching my face and eyes so much.


Well the secret is in the making. Stray yeast spores in the room air,
oxidization = BAD! sterilization helps..hboy should be able to tell us what
his secret is..and it better not be an "ancient Chinese secret" either!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Seeing my husbands coworkers constantly borrowing money only two days after blowing $200 for new clothes for their kids motivates me to be frugal and save. I am happy my children wear second hand clothes if it means financial freedom.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> How much wine are you drinking carve?I hear so much about your $8 bottles of wine , I am concerned for your health.I do not drink at all ,*I am a water and green tea girl. *Although I need my two cups of coffee when i get up in the morning.


Marina.... wots happening babe? 
Haven't seen yer posts lately?
"Carve"

"Diamond girl you make me feel
Like I'm on fire when you are near
You captivate me with your smile
Girl you make me get so wild
Ooh oh diamond girl
You're my diamond girl
Ooh oh diamond girl
You're my diamond girl"


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Stay Motivated?

Ha! I need someone to motivate me to _spend._

'Nuff Said.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Been working crazy hours anything that can go wrong at work is going wrong lol.I may have to crack open the screw top bottle of wine to get some sleep tonight lol.I like hot buttered rum in fact I may have to make some tonight! Been planning to do it for about 6 months now lol


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I know exactly when my attitude towards money changed, and I became motivated to become more frugal. It was when I was divorced at age 40; my settlement was my house (which I had totally paid for myself anyway) so I had that to build on. Apart from that I had $20,000 in an RRSP, and that was it - no savings, no investments, and two teenaged daughters to support. I had a job that paid a reasonable salary, but had no benefits at all.

I was so relieved that my dreadful marriage was over that nothing else mattered for a few months, but then I began thinking seriously about how I was going to support myself when I retired, and that was the motivation I needed to make some drastic changes. I was lucky enough to get a federal public service job (with a much better salary and good benefits, including a db pension plan), started saving madly, maxed out my RRSP every year, and ended up very comfortably retired at 63.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> I know exactly when my attitude towards money changed, and I became motivated to become more frugal. It was when I was divorced at age 40; my settlement was my house (which I had totally paid for myself anyway) so I had that to build on. Apart from that I had $20,000 in an RRSP, and that was it - no savings, no investments, and two teenaged daughters to support. I had a job that paid a reasonable salary, *but had no benefits at all.*


Sad but true with most single parents, these days. 



> I was so relieved that my dreadful marriage was over that nothing else mattered for a few months, but then I began thinking seriously about how I was going to support myself when I retired, and that was the motivation I needed to make some drastic changes. I was lucky enough to get a federal public service job (with a much better salary and good benefits, including a db pension plan), started saving madly, maxed out my RRSP every year, and *ended up very comfortably retired at 63*.


Good thinking on your part sweet Karen!

CARVE => sends proposal of marriage to: Karen 

"When I was 17, I dreamed of being King
and having everything I wanted
But that was slumbers fault
For now I have no love at all..
and I'm the king..(at 65) ...the King of Nothing!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Been working crazy hours anything that can go wrong at work is going wrong lol.*I may have to crack open the screw top bottle of wine to get some sleep tonight* lol.I like hot buttered rum in fact I may have to make some tonight! Been planning to do it for about 6 months now lol


Whoa there! Marina "darlink"..but I thought you were a "white tea and crumpets" girl? 
Are you going to stay up and watch the marriage of William & Kate?.....or should that read... "Kate & William"? and I'm wonderiing who's gonna wear the pants in that family?

..and may I suggest a screw top bottle of california's finest for Marina???

.ze Grey Fox...zinfandel.... und mit Hot buttered rum toddy as chaser?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm the same way, Kae. I have money to spend due to (IMO) my ability to manage what little I have. I save most of it in case of future problems. I have always done this and have always needed every penny of these savings. Not wanting to lose my house and the other things I've worked for during hard times, is plenty of motivation for me to save as much as possible. Makes cell phones and the other e-waste they sell for big $$$ seem so trivial. The mass marketing for most consumer goods these days is largely lost on me.


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

carverman said:


> However, before I go spending $200 or more of me pension money that'
> the succubus leaves me each month, I want to investigate whether I have
> the ideal conditions in my house ..to ensure it doesn't turn out to be
> swill..that I couldn't drink the last time I made wine at home..
> which was in the 70s..probably before most of you were born.


I haven't done it myself but my understanding is that the kit wines are a LOT better now than they were.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

realist said:


> I haven't done it myself but my understanding is that the kit wines are a LOT better now than they were.


Yes, I understand that..but you still have to mix the juice in the kit and
put in sugar/yeast and some chemical (forget what that is called now..
alum? ..it's been so long since I've made a bunch)..and then pour it into a
carboy (large glass jug) for the primary fermentation for a couple of weeks.
Then you have to extract it by siphon into a another carboy (to get rid
of the sludge) and let it ferment a bit longer. Then measure specific gravity
of the alcohol content and so on..before finally corking it into sterilized bottles.

I suppose to those that have done it successfully, it's a snap, but to the
uninitiated, it can be a surprise when the batch doesn't turn out as expected.

I would love to make my own..and label it as "Der Fuehrer's Spezial "
drink it vith passion und sing...
Deutschland, Deutschland uber alles....


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

carverman said:


> Yes, I understand that..but you still have to mix the juice in the kit and
> put in sugar/yeast and some chemical (forget what that is called now..
> alum? ..it's been so long since I've made a bunch)..and then pour it into a
> carboy (large glass jug) for the primary fermentation for a couple of weeks.
> ...


I've tried other people's homemade wine about 20 times and they were all pretty terrible other than a guy in Italy who was pressing his own grapes. One of my good friends has a Dad who makes his own and constantly tries to trick us by putting his wine into a brand name bottle with a screw top. One sniff and you can tell its his own. My wife and I love wine and with two little kids keeping us busy a glass or two at the end of the day 4-5 days a week means we go through about 4 bottles a week. Average cost of $13 and that is $2700/year. I really don't think it's too much of a luxury but I guess some people would say it is.

My parents used to drink a bottle every night, 7 nights a week when I was growing up so doing the math on that over the past 45 years they have been married is a bit scary. Maybe $180k during their marriage? Now they only go through a couple of bottles a week and are pretty much the healthiest most active 70 years olds I know so maybe all the red wine has been good for them. You could almost say the wine was an investment in their long term health!!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ihatetaxes said:


> I've tried other people's homemade wine about 20 times and they were all pretty terrible other than a guy in Italy who was pressing his own grapes. Average cost of $13 and that is $2700/year. I really don't think it's too much of a luxury but I guess some people would say it is.


Well it's interesting that you relate your experience with homemade wine
from the sniff POV. I came to the same conclusion with the ones I've
tried from wine given to by friends and a couple of bottles from a guy
that I never met before, but I installed pickups for him on his Les Paul
guitar. His was at least drinkable, especially with a meal, but I don't
think I could drink it by the glass..certainly not after the first glass.
Now this california LCBO wine at $8 a bottle is a touch above the homemade
stuff..I think it is blended, like some of the Ontario cheaper wines are to
arrive at a consistent taste..kinda fruity.



> My parents used to drink a bottle every night, 7 nights a week when I was growing up so doing the math on that over the past 45 years they have been married is a bit scary. *Maybe $180k during their marriage? *


Believe me....from one that has been through the legal meat grinder when
it came to divorce..that is cheap!... compared to what the "legal crooks"
charge..and get away with it! 



> Now they only go through a couple of bottles a week and are pretty much the healthiest most active 70 years olds I know so maybe all the red wine has been good for them. You could almost say the wine was an investment in their long term health!!


So I've been told. The Mediterranean Europeans are healthier because they
drink it daily. There is something in red wine called resveratrol that promotes good health..
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15511128/ns/health-health_care/

Maybe there is something to it..and this will help your parents live
long healthy lives..cheaper in the long run than all those drugs that
doctors are pushing these days.


----------



## donaldhumiston (Apr 26, 2011)

Staying focused on your goal is what people do to get motivated to save. And this does not mean adults alone. Even a little kid does that unconsciously. And it helps.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

carverman said:


> Maybe there is something to it..and this will help your parents live long healthy lives..cheaper in the long run than all those drugs that doctors are pushing these days.


 Interesting ... we use a local do it yourself place which I won't name but I'm sure they or others are country wide ... I make a Merlot from juice at $130/30 bottles ... and ... over the winter to lose a few pounds, I skipped dinner and had a bottle of wine over the evening ... so that's about $4 for a perfectly healthy meal


----------



## travelgeek (Nov 29, 2009)

My motivation is saving enough to get to the point where I can say F U to the boss if he pisses me off, and not worry about where my next meal is going to come from.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> Yes, I understand that..but you still have to mix the juice in the kit and
> put in sugar/yeast and some chemical (forget what that is called now..
> alum? ..it's been so long since I've made a bunch)..and then pour it into a
> carboy (large glass jug) for the primary fermentation for a couple of weeks.
> ...


The truly awful stuff is from batches that have been in some way "lost", usually by poor sterilization, or inattention to the air locks. The really great stuff tends to come from raw ingredients, not juice in a kit.

My wife laughs at me because I cook like an engineer. If a recipe says 1 1/4 cups, thats what I use, not a toss of the wrist until it look right. Fodder for jokes in the kitchen is a highly valuable skill for winemaking. It really does matter if the recipe says 3 pounds of sugar, but you only put in 2 1/2. No problem if you are making a cake, but disaster if you are making wine. It really does matter when the instructions say to sterilize by way of bleach or sulphite. Cleanliness is next to Godliness in winemaking like almost no other activity save perhaps making semiconductors or surgury.

Winemaking is not rocket science, but you sure should make wine by measuring the ingredients and following the instructions as if you were rocket making. If you want to make wine the way you bake a cake, it isn't going to go well. That is just the simple truth.

If you have discipline, have no fear making wine. As for pooh poohing amateur winemakers, how do you think many pros got started? They turned a 20 year hobby into a profession.

hboy43


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

hboy43 said:


> The truly awful stuff is from batches that have been in some way "lost", usually by poor sterilization, or inattention to the air locks. The really great stuff tends to come from raw ingredients, not juice in a kit.


That's what quite a few people that make their own have told me. The
big problem is availabilty of the grapes..but there is a make-yer-own
and a wine apparatus store here about a block away (Defalcos) and
they have been in business for quite a lot of years and I'm sure that
I could get some freshly squeeze grape juice when it becomes available
this fall. I might actually go over to them ahead of time and talk to them
to find out what I would need and how much the initial investment is.
I would prefer to leave the fermentation over to their supervision and at
their premises as the odor of fermenting grapes will be quite strong in
my basement. 



> My wife laughs at me because I cook like an engineer. If a recipe says 1 1/4 cups, thats what I use, not a toss of the wrist until it look right.


Being an electronic engineer myself, I follow recipes to the letter. I mean,
if a circuit design calls for a 2.2k ohm resistor, you don't substute a 1.2K.
that could spell disaster to the circuit..and it could go up in a puff of smoke..
or not work at all. 



> It really does matter if the recipe says 3 pounds of sugar, but you only put in 2 1/2. No problem if you are making a cake, but disaster if you are making wine. It really does matter when the instructions say to sterilize by way of bleach or sulphite. *Cleanliness is next to Godliness in winemaking *like almost no other activity save perhaps making semiconductors or surgury.


Yes, I can relate to that. I have 3 airbrushes and I spend 25% of my time
mixing paints and painting, and 75% of the time cleaning/flushing the old
paint colour out of the brush..it's an acquired knack..because if you
don't do it right the first time, the paint job can turn into disaster..and you
have to start over. Funny that you mention that old expression..I used
it last month in a "quicky" air brush demo to some interested carvers in my
club. 




> Winemaking is not rocket science, but you sure should make wine by measuring the ingredients and following the instructions as if you were rocket making. If you want to make wine the way you bake a cake, it isn't going to go well. That is just the simple truth.


So true..and rockets tend to blow up if you miss an important step in the
countdown...



> If you have discipline, have no fear making wine. As for pooh poohing amateur winemakers, how do you think many pros got started? They turned a 20 year hobby into a profession.
> hboy43


Oh did I sound like I was "pooh-poohing" them? I was jes relating my
experience (twice) in make-yer-own. The first time I tried it, I must admit
I didn't know what I was doing (wine kit in a box)..and the wine turned out
very strong in alcohol content, but was undrinkable ..unless you put a
clothes pin on your nose..

The second time I tried, I joined "The Wine Exchange", where for $50
membership, you donate some of your labour, mixing/corking other peoples
wine and that would earn you credits to select wine made by other members
(mix and match) and take a case (12 bottles) home for your efforts.

So I mixed up a new batch..but never got around to enjoying the fruits
of my labours (isn't that an interesting catch phrase) and instead got what
I would call "homemade swill" in those bottles. Tried to drink one..it was
bad! Put the rest away for a few months in a cool basement..tried a bottle
again 6 months later, hoping it would "mature a bit" and taste better..
it was STILL BAD!..so I gave up and emptied the other 10 bottles down the
sink and never went back.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Carve - maybe if you stopped trying to guzzle the wine out of the carbo, you would get better results. 

I hear you on the homemade wine though. I think it's one of those arts that takes time for many to perfect. It's a lot of work, but the fruits could be great. My issue is that I've tried enough of people not even close to perfecting there art, and am too scared to try again... if it's really bad. 

I did have one friend who made beer, and it was awful, but I think it had an alcohol content of 12% or more, it was great if you were trying to get a buzz quickly, as long as you don't throw up. It was worse the second time around.

My other friend, was amazing at making wine. He had the personality that was so precise, and he was so patient, he did everything perfectly, and kept really logs. I wish he still made wine.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Carve - maybe if you stopped trying to guzzle the wine out of the carbo, you would get better results.


Well..you have a point there P.A....but just like good cooks, like to taste
their concoctions as they are cooking, I like to taste my wine to see
"how it's coming along"...and as Martha Stewart would say " and that's
a good thing!"..whatever that means. 



> I hear you on the homemade wine though. I think it's one of those arts that takes time for many to perfect. It's a lot of work, but the fruits could be great. My issue is that I've tried enough of people not even close to perfecting there art, and am too scared to try again... if it's really bad.


Yes, definitely it takes time..."no (good) wine until it's time" ..forget who said
that, but it makes sense. I presume you mean "tried enough wines" here?
Although I admit, I am less than a novice at trying to make my own wine,
I certainly would not go for another one of these fancy packaged "kit wines"
with nice grapes and full glasses of what it should look like. That part is
easy..you can use alum for clarifiers (if you really need to) and chemical
preservative (sulfites)..but it is better to make it natural with only the
natural (not artificial and maybe even a health risk) sulfite preservative chemical that you see on wine labels..ie: "warning: contains sulfites".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfite



> I did have one friend who made beer, and it was awful, but I think it had an alcohol content of 12% or more, it was great if you were trying to get a buzz quickly, as long as you don't throw up. It was worse the second time around.


yes, I tried making some " English brown beer" in a "brew-by-you"..<catchy parody from Roy Orbison's song Blue Bayou>...anyway, inspite of the brew/bottle place owner "keeping an eye on it" during fermentation, it didn't turn out as good as I hoped for and it fairly expensive when I had to buy 3 or 4 cases of plastic brown bottles with screw caps as the owner would not allow glass bottles (recycled after I drank the commercial beer), to be used on his premises. He claimed it was to do with insurance and possible bottles shattering under pressure..well whatever.. probably makes more from selling
the plastic bottles than the beer making powder and yeast. 

I ended up scraping about $89 worth of plastic beer bottles in the city blue bin! 
I don't think that the city even wanted coloured brown plastic containers, just like coloured glass, they contaminate the clear, so more than likely they ended up being probably crushed and ploughed under landfill...not very environmentally friendly. That was the first & last time I tried to make beer!



> My other friend, was amazing at making wine. He had the personality that was so precise, and he was so patient, he did everything perfectly, and kept really logs. I wish he still made wine.


Well this is it P.A. you really need to know what you are doing and when
to stop the fermentation process by measuring specific alcohol content
and temp of the brew. The fermentation process is critical for some wines
and certainly for beer..and you can't just get a batch going and forget
about it for a couple of weeks and then go down in the basement and
think that everything worked out just as it should for your seemlingly
lack of effort and attention to detail.

Attention to details and a log book of carefull records are probably one of the
key ingredients to successful brewing..besides "cleanliness is next to Godliness" axiom. 

All you need is for some wild spores from somewhere to infiltrate the
batch of wine (or beer) and you might as well pour the results down
the drain, because more than likely it will be undrinkable from the
taste/smell POV.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

We are entering our Fourth Week, Alcohol and Wine Free and if I notice one thing besides the slimmer waist, I sleep a lot better.

I am on Vintages Mailing List, I enjoy Fine Wines, but have decided that We will no longer pay the outrageous prices in Ontario.

Target in the U.S will sell you three litres of perfectly good dinner wine, for $14.00, that's $3.50 a bottle, U.S.

I write every Friday, $125 on our weekly calender, that's what I estimate our wine savings to be.

My Wife gets upset with my refusal to go out to Restaurants for Meals, $20 for an $8 bottle of Lindemans, plus almost 30% for tip and HST, I just get so mad, I cannot enjoy the meal.

A useful experiment, go three weeks without any alcohol, you might learn something about yourself.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

I'm Howard said:


> We are entering our Fourth Week, Alcohol and Wine Free and if I notice one thing besides the slimmer waist, I sleep a lot better.
> 
> I am on Vintages Mailing List, I enjoy Fine Wines, but have decided that We will no longer pay the outrageous prices in Ontario.
> 
> ...


Good! 

For all my talk of wine making, I actually drink quite moderately and would guess my long term average is under 1/2 drink/day. When I do drink wine, it tends to be the whole bottle as I lack drinking buddies.

I don't think I have ever purchased a bottle of wine in a restaurant, triple the price that is already outrageous.

Buying alcohol in Ontario is tantamount to voluntary taxes, so I do very little of it.

hboy43


----------



## donaldhumiston (Apr 26, 2011)

I do not go out to wine much myself. Besides, I still prefer home cooking than the fancy restaurants anyhow. If I would like to wine and dine, I do them on special occasions with dear wife. She understands too why.


----------

